# Bachforelle 13,65 kg



## gismowolf (26. Januar 2004)

Da heute ein ganz besonderer Tag ist,zeig ich Euch ein Foto
der zuletzt gefangenen Großbachforelle aus der Traun.
Gefangen wurde das kapitale Urviech in der Huchenstube ober dem Riesenberg nahe Stadl Paura.Der Fänger war unser langjähriger Fischereiaufseher Lui und sein Schwager ist ihm 
dabei zur etwas zur Hand gegangen!!Sie war etwas glitschig und mit der Hand irgendwie schwer zu halten!Aber zu zweit ist es zu guter Letzt doch gelungen,wie man auf dem Foto sieht!
Fangdatum war der 01.09.2001.Länge = 95 cm,Gewicht 13,65kg


----------



## gismowolf (26. Januar 2004)

Und so sieht der von Hofinger präparierte Fisch heute aus
und schaut von der Wand der Forstverwaltung im Stift auf die Besucher herab.


----------



## Alexander2781 (26. Januar 2004)

Mann, das ist wirklich ein toller Fisch!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## anguilla (26. Januar 2004)

...ist ja nicht zu fassen, so eine Riesenforelle! 

..wusste gar nicht, das eine Bachforelle so gross werden kann, die Literatur gibt solche Masse zumindest nicht an...;+

Bedenklich finde ich allerdings, dass der Fisch wohl in seiner Laichzeit gefangen wurde!

Das Präparat von Hofinger finde ich allerdings bescheiden...die Flossen erinnern eher an eine Puff-Forelle! :v


----------



## Ace (26. Januar 2004)

wow...wat´n geiles Teil#6


----------



## gismowolf (26. Januar 2004)

@anguilla!
Die Schonzeit der Bachforelle beginnt bei uns am 15.September 
jeden Jahres und endet am 15.März.Die tatsächliche Laichzeit
findet je nach Temperatur und Witterung in den Monaten Oktober und November statt.Zu dieser Zeit pirsche ich viele Stunden am 
Ufer der Traun und der Ager und beobachte die Forellen beim Laichgeschäft.Leider werden unsere Großforellen in der Traun 
immer weniger und auch kleiner!
Zum Präparat muß ich Dir leider voll und ganz zustimmen!
Lui hat den eingefrorenen Fisch aus der Truhe genommen
und ihn mir zum Halten in die Hand gedrückt,da konnte man noch die schöne Braunfärbung sehen,die auch auf dem leider schlechten Foto nicht ganz zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Nick_A (26. Januar 2004)

Mannometer...das Forellchen hat aber auch etwas !!! :q #6

Alleine der Laichhaken hat ja schon ausserirdische Dimensionen


----------



## angeltreff (27. Januar 2004)

Also, wenn ich nicht genau wüsste, dass es in Ö keine Atomkraftwerke gibt ....


----------



## gismowolf (27. Januar 2004)

Hi angeltreff!
In den gut 35 Jahren,in denen ich in der Traun gefischt habe,habe ich genau in diesem Tümpel die größten anglerischen 
Höhepunkte erleben dürfen!Knapp oberhalb wird die Traun
durch beidseitig situierte Felsen eingeengt.Deshalb ist dort die Strömung immer etwas stärker und diese Strömung hält den Pool
von Geschiebematerial immer frei.Zusätzlich sind in diesem Bereich vier größere Felsen bestehen geblieben,die den Fischen einen sehr guten Unterstand bieten!Vor ca.15 Jahren durfte man
pro Angeltag 5 Stk Fische entnehmen,da kam es öfter vor,daß
man dann 12 bis 15 kg Fisch über die schwer begehbare Uferböschung schleppen durfte!Das war allerdings noch zu einer Zeit,als die Traun noch gewaltig von den Zelluloseabfällen der Papierindustrie stark belastet war.Aufgrund der inzwischen 
gebauten Kläranlagen hat die Traun jetzt wieder Wassergüte 2.


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Januar 2004)

Watn Eimer!

Bei uns im Norden wäre das Ding als Mutter aller Mefos durchgegangen 

Wirklich imposant. Ich hätte ebenfalls nicht gedacht das Bchfos solche Maße anngehemn können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2004)

Lachsangeln gehen oder doch nach Österreich, die Frage stellt sich bei mir an Hand eines solchen Fotos!
Reschpekt!!!


----------



## AngelnderWolf (27. Januar 2004)

Wow, gleichmal Traun notiert  . Oder sind es die Papierwerke? Bei mir gibt es dicke Zander und Hechte an der Papierfabrik. Die bleichen zwar mit Sauerstoff, aber ganz geheuer sind sie mir dennoch nicht.


----------



## gismowolf (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Thomas!
Ich würde Dir Lachsangeln empfehlen!Diese Forelle war eine Ausnahmeerscheinung,die auch einer gefangen hat,der dieses Gewässer seit klein auf kennt!Und seiner Aussage nach,hätte er sie nie bekommen,wenn Ihm sein Schwager bei der Landung ohne Kescher nicht geholfen hätte!!
Im Lauf der Jahre habe ich dort in der Traun Bachforellen und Regenbogner mit geschätzten Gewichten um 8kg gedrillt,die
ich nie aus dem Wasser bekam.Die Kapitalen dort ziehen unter 
und um die scharfkantigen Konglomeratfelsen und dann dauert es nicht lang,bis die Leine durchgescheuert ist.Wenn man einmal so eine Forelle im Freiwasser halten kann,dann bekommt man sie in der Regel auch.Mir ist das mit einigen Fischen um 5kg auch 
gelungen.Im Vorjahr wurde dort auch ein Regenbogner mit 7.80kg gefangen,wovon es leider kein Foto gibt.Solche Fische  
haben bei uns in der Traun die Möglichkeit groß abzuwachsen,
sind aber doch eher Ausnahmeerscheinungen!


----------



## gismowolf (27. Januar 2004)

zu beachten ist hierzu noch,daß in der Traun das Fischen nur 
mit Schonhaken (ohne Widerhaken)erlaubt ist!


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

feine bilder hast du uns da reingestellt!!!vielen dank dafür wolfgang.
nicht schlecht die gute...die hat sicher gut nach zellstoff geschmeckt
hab gleich den willy angerufen...der hat geschaut.der kennt ja die stories
von den riesenforellen bei den papierfabriken.wie er einmal so eine mitgenommen hat und die seiner damaligen freundin zum essen am tisch stellte,war schluss mit lustig.das beste dabei ist das er eine gegessen hat die weiter oben gefangen wurde und fein war und seiner freundin setzt er unabsichtlich die müllforelle hin
gut das diese zeiten vorbei sind,auch wenn ich so schnell so eine nicht fangen werde.
eine kleine geschichte noch.
willy hat mal vor jahren an einem revier gefischt wo damals noch ein überlauf einer kläranlage ins wasser floss.dort standen die grössten forellen schlange um auch einmal mit offenem mund durch zu schwimmen.da haben die fischer  immer wieder gefischt auf die grossen forellen und konnten beobachten das in regelmässigen abständen fetzen von klopapier und der eine oder andere ob raus floss und die fische wie wild auf diese teile gingen.da haben sich die leute dort die obFliege gebastelt und mit dieser gefangen.ist kein scherz und eigentlich traurig.willy hat gemeint das er mir so eine obfliege binden wird...als hetz ,die stell ich dann rein
lg in den hausruckwald rob#h


----------



## Barben Fischer (27. Januar 2004)

wow was für ein riesen fisch!


----------



## anguilla (27. Januar 2004)

@gismowolf:

Danke für die näheren Erläuterungen zu dem Fanggewässer! :m

Das mit der Laichzeit habe ich auch nicht auf die gesetzliche Schonzeit bezogen gemeint, sondern vielmehr von der Optik der Forelle darauf geschlossen. #h


----------



## Knobbes (27. Januar 2004)

Wahnsinn, so eine riesige Bachforelle.
Wie lang hat da der drill gedauert?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Knobbes!
Über den Drill war von beiden Herren nicht viel zu erfahren!
Nur,daß alle zwei von oben bis unten naß waren und daß
dieses Urviech schon beinahe wieder in die dunkle Tiefe dieses
Tümpels entkommen war.


----------



## Baitrunner (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Gismowolf,

unglaublich dieser Brocken #r 


Da würd ich doch gerne mal so ne Uferwanderung live miterleben


----------



## rob (28. Januar 2004)

ich glaub der wäre ich sammt gewand und rute in die dunklen tiefen des pools gefolgt.


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2004)

@Baitrunner!
Ich glaube nicht,daß Dir eine Uferwanderung reichen würde!!
Glaub mir,es würde Dich furchtbar in den Fingern jucken,einen Tag dort zu fischen!!
Ist ab 1. Mai bis 31.Oktober möglich


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2004)

@rob!
So ähnlich muß es sich abgespielt haben!Beim ersten Versuch
zu keschern,ist das herkömmliche "Kescherklumpert"(Klappkescher,zu klein und zu filigran)unbrauchbar geworden,dann zog sie langsam in Richtung
Tiefe,aber sie wurde irgendwie doch noch erwischt!


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. Januar 2004)

Ist ja echt der Hammer diese Forelle.
Der Fänger kann mit Fug und Recht sagen,er habe den Fisch des Lebens gefangen.#6


----------



## sebastian (28. Januar 2004)

Hab zwar schon oft von solchen Fängen bei uns in Österreich gehört aber das ist ja echt ein Monsterviech ! gigantisch !


----------



## sebastian (28. Januar 2004)

Ist es nicht viel schöner auf den Fisch des Lebens zu warten als ihn zu fangen


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Januar 2004)

boahhh das wär genau der richtige.....












Köfi für meine Barsche :q


----------



## gismowolf (28. Januar 2004)

Franz,dieser Milchner würde über den Winter Deinen Teich leerfressen!


----------



## KampfKater (28. Januar 2004)

hallo wolfgang


da bleibt nur mehr ganz respektvoll den hut zu ziehen!
"EINFACH SCHÖN"


gruß
robert


----------



## gismowolf (29. Januar 2004)

Ein Foto von der Huchenstube bei ca.60cm höherem Wasserstand


----------



## gismowolf (29. Januar 2004)

Hier hab ich noch ein Luftbild von der Traun gefunden.Der
dunklere Abschnitt in der Mitte ist die Huchenstube.Wenn 
man genau schaut,sieht man am linken Ufer einige Felsen
im Wasser.die Felsen am rechten Ufer liegen im Schatten.
Die Fließrichtung ist am Bild nach oben.


----------



## HuchenAlex (1. Februar 2004)

soweit ich weiß, is die Forelle niemals gefangen worden...  die is im Todeskampf praktisch am Ufer gelgen und dann halt eingesammelt worden... 
tja, man sollte kein Bier trinken, bevor man dem Präperator einen Fisch bringt


----------



## Karstein (1. Februar 2004)

@ Gismowolf: ein einmaliger Fisch und nur noch beeindruckend!!!

Ob er nun gefangen oder tot angetrieben wurde - solch eine wild aufgewachsende Salmonide ist eigentlich nicht zu toppen. Und wir hatten Salmo Salar schon in Größen von 16,2, 14,1 und 13,7 kg an der Mörrum gefangen - keinerlei Vergleich zu Salmo Trutta Fario auf diesem Bild!

Es staunt

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (1. Februar 2004)

PS: Hofinger hatte sich schon mehr Mühe gegeben, denn wir haben auch zwei Präparate an der Wand zu hängen von denen. 

Wenn ich das Foto vom Fänger mit dem Präparat vergleiche: schade drum, geht besser zu präparieren....


----------



## HuchenAlex (1. Februar 2004)

Kann natürlich auch sein, daß das auch eine "Wuchtel" war.. bei so großen Fischen gibts immer eine Menge Neider.. hab da schon die wildesten Geschichten gehört...
mir hat auch mal einer gesagt, mein größter Huchen sei tot im Rechen eines Kraftwerkes gehängt, der sei nie mit der Angel gefangen worden.. völliger Schwachsinn.. muß man ja fast mit Zuegen herbeirufen, wenn man sowas an der Angel hat..

Die Größe der Forelle ist jedenfalls mehr als beeindruckend, kann mir kaum vorstellen, wie sowas aussieht, wenns vor einem liegt.. ich hab noch ned mal eine gefangen, die halb so schwer war.. 

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Schleie! (1. Februar 2004)

Was für ein Fisch!


----------



## Karstein (1. Februar 2004)

@ HUchenAlex: gell, ist doch ein Traum, solch eine Bachforelle!

Mein persönlicher Fliegenrekord liegt bei 1,76kg, und DA war ich schon der stolzeste Oskar auf Erden!

Aber dieser Fisch sprengt wirklich mein Vorstellungsvermögen...

Gruß Karsten

PS: wie sieht´s grad auf Huach aus? Gute Bedingungen? (ist noch eine der Salmoniden, die ich mir neben einem 2 kg Arctic-Saibling und einem Release-Namaycush erträume in meinem Anglerleben!!!)


----------



## gismowolf (2. Februar 2004)

@all!
Nach Recherche folgende Tatsache:
Die Forelle wurde  NICHT  mit der Angel gefangen.Sie war auch 
NICHT TOT.Sie war jedoch etwas angeschlagen.Es könnte auch möglich sein,daß sie durch die enormen Schotterverfrachtungen beim Jahrhunderthochwasser geschwächt war.Nachdem der Versuch sie zu Keschern fehlschlug,sprangen beide Herren aus dem Boot in`s Wasser und mit viel Mühe konnten sie den in 
die Tiefe flüchtenden Fisch irgendwie doch noch fangen - mit den
BLOSSEN HÄNDEN !!!!
Als ich den Fisch damals im gefroren Zustand in Händen hielt,überkam mich eine gewisse Ehrfurcht vor dieser Kreatur 
und ich bin froh,daß die beiden Ihn gefangen haben,auf welch Art auch immer.


----------

